# Uber stole my money!



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Against my better judgment, I went out driving last evening and picked up a couple of rides to the Braves game. Of course, both trapped me in traffic, but whatever, the fares were surging reasonably. Well, one of the shits complained to Uber, and Uber reduced a $26 fare down to $8!

Here's my email. Let's see what happens. Stupid, thieving ****s.

You adjusted this fare, and you didn't even discuss it with me first. I will not abide Uber stealing from me. That trip trapped me in traffic for a very long time during an Atlanta Braves/NY Mets baseball game. I expect you to put all that money back, or I'm done. Finished. Shame on you.

There was nothing - NOTHING - inefficient about my route. I had to go around one block in the beginning because traffic was at an absolute stand still and then I followed your GPS directions to the letter. If the pax was pissed off about traffic, that is not my fault. I do not have helicopter blades on my car.

Now you put back every cent that I earned on this fare.

Those passengers were software engineers for IBM, who I imagine make a very good living. We had a long conversation on the way down as they asked me what I do. I told them I'm a social worker, and that elicited lots of questions from them about what I do, yada, yada, and "aw, how social workers should get paid more." And then they call you to complain about the fare, and you steal it from me! I am very, very angry about this! What a despicable way to do business!

And you have the gall to invite me to your partner appreciation dinner! Hell no.

I want my money back. You should have MORE drivers like me, not the low rent fools you keep flooding our market with.​


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

That's a beauty! I feel angry just reading it! Your anger emits from it, BIG TIME.
I am sorry this has happened to you but I am glad you have written this email to them in the way that you have.

Well done, flyingdingo!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Kalee said:


> That's a beauty! I feel angry just reading it! Your anger emits from it, BIG TIME.
> I am sorry this has happened to you but I am glad you have written this email to them in the way that you have.
> 
> Well done, flyingdingo!


It pisses me off that we have to scrape to make a profit, and then we have to put in even more time justifying _why_ we should get paid. I feel like the abused, underpaid Bob Cratchit groveling to Mr Scrooge.

I went back driving yesterday because I was in a good mood and the weather was nice. I do like driving and meeting people, but, of course, Uber had to absolutely ****ing ruin the experience for me. It's as if Uber doesn't care about its business. I think they have done the calculation that they can burn and churn for enough years until self-driving cars come along.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

So sorry this happened to you! Did they actually claim "inefficient route"? Wow. They never fail to amaze me with their lack of concern for their drivers! BTW Flyingdingo, you are one of my favorites here on UP.net!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Meter meter meter meter meter meter meter meter...

Oh sorry.
was I gloating?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> So sorry this happened to you! Did they actually claim "inefficient route"? Wow. They never fail to amaze me with their lack of concern for their drivers! BTW Flyingdingo, you are one of my favorites here on UP.net!


Yep, inefficient route. I picked them up at their hotel, circled one city block, then straight shot down the interstate, and two 90-degree turns to the stadium. The trip took a long time because traffic was a parking lot. That's not my fault.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Meter meter meter meter meter meter meter meter...
> 
> Oh sorry.
> was I gloating?


I don't get your point.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> I don't get your point.


My Meter can't be cut by a corporation (I taxi I don't Uber).


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My Meter can't be cut by a corporation (I taxi I don't Uber).


If you're still making a living, good for you, but lots of taxis aren't because of Uber. So there's that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> If you're still making a living, good for you, but lots of taxis aren't because of Uber. So there's that.


Yeah, no.
I usually don't make much money.
Uber's here are slaves- .75 a mile.
Savvy customers with no ethics- we watch them Uber 10 feet from the cabstand hoping to see their .75 slave which takes longer and longer in a .75 market.

My point was tho, when I do get a fare, no corporate office can discount it on me.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Did they actually claim "inefficient route"?





flyingdingo said:


> Yep, inefficient route.


*"Inefficient Route"* is the term Uber uses for readjusting a fare downwards upon receiving ANY complaint regarding a Fare Total. But this is Always done in a perfunctory fashion by Uber, without any prior input from, or a notification to the Driver. A Driver who is Not carefully tracking his/her payment statements on the Dashboard wouldn't even notice the Inefficient Route readjustment!

On a related note:
*Uber calls what amounts to a 2-hour kidnapping an "inefficient route"*
*http://www.salon.com/2014/10/14/uber_calls_what_amounts_to_a_2_hour_kidnapping_an_inefficient_route/*


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

OK, no reply from Uber so far. I've just resent it as a serious rider concern from within the app. They respond to those quite quickly.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Uber replies:

Thanks for the response. I have taken the time to review the trip.

After a review of the trip and reading the reason for the adjustment I have determined that the route take was in fact inefficient. There was a point in the trip where a complete circle was taken, this was the original complaint in the trip. I have adjusted the fare to $20.07 which matches the estimates minus the circle that was taken.

I am sorry for the inconvenience, please let us know if you have any other questions.

Best,

Holly
*Uber Support

_________________________________________________________________
*
Me:

No, it wasn't. That was one city block because traffic ahead was blocked. There was no choice but to go around to find a better route south to the stadium. You were not in my car.

I'm a good driver, and passengers like me. If you don't refund every cent, I'm finished. This is dishonest and despicable.​


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Reply back...be dogged!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My Meter can't be cut by a corporation (I taxi I don't Uber).


having driven a cab for ten years, there are some distinct advantages of Taxi over Uber

1. You don't have to kiss anyone's ass, you be polite, but don't have to take bullshit because......
2. No "ratings" hanging over your head.
3. With lease, you can renogiate fare, if you want. 
4. Meter is about 3x that of UberX ( in my city )
5. You can take street hails, hotel walk ups, etc. 
6. You are not putting miles on your own car. 
7. you are paid every day cash ( except for CC transactions )
8. You can call the office, talk to live humans, meet other drivers on the cab lot, get to know office personell ( Uber is very lonely, eh? )
9. Pick up addies are usually accurate, and names of hotels/restaurants/bars, etc., are given with the order.

Downside ( where Uber has advantage ): CC transactions are PIA cause they are done after the ride in the cab ( time consuming ). 
Rider can bail without paying, so on questionable riders, it's always stressing till the end of the ride
( but for long ones, I always say, Hi, I'd love to take you on that 30 mile journey, but all trips over X miles are paid in advance ). 
Waiting an hour to pick up a cab before the shift ( more efficient operations assign cabs, so less waiting time ).
Depending on the quality of the cab outfit, some cars are pretty beat up, and not comfortable to drive. 
Riders do not have a clue as to how long it will take you too arrive, since you do not know how long the order sat on the dispatch
table before you got the trip and you have no way to contact the rider. 
Market runs suck, of course and you'll get too many of those if you drive day shift. 
On residences, bars, etc., driver is expected to knock on doors, go into the bar and tell the bartender the customers' cab has arrived. 
Rides are easily scooped by other passing taxis if street corner, hotel lobby. 
More rift raft riders, overall, than with Uber ( mostly old geezer drunks who'd get rated so low on Uber, they wont get picked up, so they call cabs instead ).


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Uber caves!

Sorry to hear about the trouble with this trip and fare. Based on the information you provided, I have re-adjusted the fare back to the original amount. If you have any other questions or concerns, please feel free to reach out to us again.

Best,

Aidan

*Uber Support*​


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice job, now if I can get my cancellation fee because the stupid pax tries to stuff 5 people in my car and I refused them I will be happy.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Reply back...be dogged!


Done.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

*Mary from Uber* (Uber)

Apr 12, 15:26

Hi xxxx,

Thanks for reaching out, and I am sorry to hear about this incident. I understand your frustration in this situation, and I have now added the cancellation fee to your fare for this trip.

We appreciate your partnership.

Uber on!

Best,

Mary


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

limepro said:


> I have now added the cancellation fee to your fare for this trip.


These people are idiots!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Well thats good news, dingo, but still, it sucks you had to spend so much energy fighting for what was rightfully yours in the first place...
sigh... uber on...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> These people are idiots!


Why is that? They denied it at first because I was literally on the street when the call came in and from call to cancel was less than 5 minutes. My argument was that I am being punished for following their rules and the law, took a few emails but I got my fee.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow. A second retraction from Uber:

*Melanie at Uber* (Uber)

Apr 12, 17:46

Hi,

Thanks for following up, sorry for the frustration.

The fare has been adjusted back to the original amount of $26.47. You'll be able to see it in your dashboard shortly.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks,

Melanie

*Uber Support*​


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Finally, and I'll let it go. What is most disturbing about this whole incident is that they take our money hoping we won't notice, and many of us don't. When we do get around to noticing, too much time has passed, and we can't put together the details of the ride in order to make a proper defense.

Uber should set its system to notify us immediately if/when a fare is being adjusted so that we can respond while it's still fresh in memory. Of course, they _could_ do this, but they _won't_. An ethical company would behave this way. Uber is not an ethical company.


----------



## DriverMiss (Apr 10, 2015)

Good on ya!! Thanks for posting this dumb experience. Pity a driver has to fight for their fare.

What's worse is that Uber gives a choice of only TWO navigation programs, and Waze SUCKS in my area. They've already made it harder for drivers, because of this.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey flyingdingo Could you please post a screenshot of the trip history map of that one? Just curious of what kind of routes they will claim as 'inefficient'!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The dingo rocks.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Uber replies:
> 
> Thanks for the response. I have taken the time to review the trip.
> 
> ...


^^^
"I have adjusted the fare..."? 
WHAT!!!
Some airhead who has no idea what stadium traffic can be like.... 30 to 40 minutes to get out of the stadium alone, like Dodger Stadium. 
I can almost visualize this Clueless Eloy sitting at her desk, eating a granola bar with a diet soda. 
Really pisses me off to think that there are people like that who have never driven an inch for a living are sitting there playing with the livlihood of an "Independent Contractor/Partner" (yeah, right!). 
I'm so ticked off just reading this....


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Uber caves!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the trouble with this trip and fare. Based on the information you provided, I have re-adjusted the fare back to the original amount. If you have any other questions or concerns, please feel free to reach out to us again.
> 
> ...


^^^
Sheesh!
It's like pulling Effing teeth with these ignorant, loser CSR's. (A quality that is not lost on a couple of the Uber crotchdivers here who constantly promote Uber and minimize their gross and glaring faults, and then lord it over you how superior they are to you.) 
You know, I really don't care what they say, Uber drivers ARE treated TOTALLY like employees, and I don't mean by a good employer either, but a vindictive, punitive employer who just wants to punish you for being there and is hooked on that old phrase about the 'customer is always right'. 
IBM execs, indees.... buncha Pikers!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> Against my better judgment, I went out driving last evening and picked up a couple of rides to the Braves game. Of course, both trapped me in traffic, but whatever, the fares were surging reasonably. Well, one of the shits complained to Uber, and Uber reduced a $26 fare down to $8!
> 
> Here's my email. Let's see what happens. Stupid, thieving ****s.
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE A DEGREE IN SOCIOLOGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look at Uber's site. The picture of carefree powerful beautiful people walking away smirking at the driver standing next to his own car. Uber riders are sociopaths. It's the uber Market segment. If anyone should know this, it's you.


----------



## DMDaisy (Apr 14, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> Against my better judgment, I went out driving last evening and picked up a couple of rides to the Braves game. Of course, both trapped me in traffic, but whatever, the fares were surging reasonably. Well, one of the shits complained to Uber, and Uber reduced a $26 fare down to $8!
> 
> Here's my email. Let's see what happens. Stupid, thieving ****s.
> 
> ...


Wow! I just went through the same thing and I was so tired after driving for 10 hours that the last thing I wanted to do was justify why I wanted the full fare of a very long a__ trip added back on to my account. I too followed the route given by the Uber app and the pax claimed that it was an inefficient route and not hearing or knowing the other side of the story they reduced the fair. It was re-adjusted after I sent an email demanding to know why. I don't feel I should have even had to send one in order to justify myself. I was rudely informed that it would be the first and last adjustment because they can not validate any "Stories", but they can damn sure take the word of a drunk pax. Pure BS!!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

DMDaisy said:


> Wow! I just went through the same thing and I was so tired after driving for 10 hours that the last thing I wanted to do was justify why I wanted the full fare of a very long a__ trip added back on to my account. I too followed the route given by the Uber app and the pax claimed that it was an inefficient route and not hearing or knowing the other side of the story they reduced the fair. It was re-adjusted after I sent an email demanding to know why. I don't feel I should have even had to send one in order to justify myself. I was rudely informed that it would be the first and last adjustment because they can not validate any "Stories", but they can damn sure take the word of a drunk pax. Pure BS!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It would interesting if Tingo and Dingo posted on the same thread.


----------



## Robert G (Nov 15, 2014)

limepro said:


> Nice job, now if I can get my cancellation fee because the stupid pax tries to stuff 5 people in my car and I refused them I will be happy.


When that happens I just put customer request cancel that works for me either ditch the 5th wheel or 5 bucks to me.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> If they didn't put the destination into the trip it makes the trip as directed.
> 
> So you can state that you were driving as directed by the passenger. They'll give you the entire fare back
> 
> ...


This has been resolved. Read further down.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> This has been resolved. Read further down.


Just giving more information how to handle the situation in a professional manner. And not coming off as an ignoramous with an attitude. Thought that is why the site is here to help people. But if you don't want someone's experience that has dealt with this numerous times I will delete what I have brought to the table. As you seem to know it all


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Just giving more information how to handle the situation in a professional manner. And not coming off as an ignoramous with an attitude. Thought that is why the site is here to help people. But if you don't want someone's experience that has dealt with this numerous times I will delete what I have brought to the table. As you seem to know it all


Have a nice day, dude.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Have a nice day, dude.


You too, junior


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Its shit like this that made me decide to give up this gig- - they still wont send me 35$ from NJ,s 1st guarantee-
They still insist that I didn't d0 90% of the pings- - -**** ,,I did 100 % there were only 1 each hour. Thats 35 a hour--for 2 hours... 70 bucks- - They added 35.00 - - We have gone back and forth about the other 35- - -I still havent sent the phone back ,,but I haven't driven in a month....I might throw it in the Hudson river the next time I go over the GW Bridge 

Good for you brother- 
as for me...its uber and out...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Against my better judgment, I went out driving last evening and picked up a couple of rides to the Braves game. Of course, both trapped me in traffic, but whatever, the fares were surging reasonably. Well, one of the shits complained to Uber, and Uber reduced a $26 fare down to $8!
> 
> Here's my email. Let's see what happens. Stupid, thieving ****s.
> 
> ...


April's theme:









Sing it with me: "***** betta have my money! Pay me what you owe me!"


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Wow. A second retraction from Uber:
> 
> *Melanie at Uber* (Uber)
> 
> ...


All that for $6! I'm with you, though. It's principle.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sheesh!
> It's like pulling Effing teeth with these ignorant, loser CSR's. (A quality that is not lost on a couple of the Uber crotchdivers here who constantly promote Uber and minimize their gross and glaring faults, and then lord it over you how superior they are to you.)
> You know, I really don't care what they say, Uber drivers ARE treated TOTALLY like employees, and I don't mean by a good employer either, but a vindictive, punitive employer who just wants to punish you for being there and is hooked on that old phrase about the 'customer is always right'.
> IBM execs, indees.... buncha Pikers!


I worked at IBM, and we used to say it stood for Idiots Become Managers. Sounds like the typical assholes you see in that org, and I'm not sorry when these dicks lose their jobs.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

lmao. Nice!! 



JaxBeachDriver said:


> April's theme:
> View attachment 6705
> 
> 
> Sing it with me: "***** betta have my money! Pay me what you owe me!"


----------



## UberLuber (Apr 15, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> Finally, and I'll let it go. What is most disturbing about this whole incident is that they take our money hoping we won't notice, and many of us don't. When we do get around to noticing, too much time has passed, and we can't put together the details of the ride in order to make a proper defense.
> 
> Uber should set its system to notify us immediately if/when a fare is being adjusted so that we can respond while it's still fresh in memory. Of course, they _could_ do this, but they _won't_. An ethical company would behave this way. Uber is not an ethical company.


I had a pax send me the following text: "U can leave can't find wallet." This was after I had waited at the arrival for over 5 minutes. So I canceled the trip with a Rider no show. And the pax was charged a cancellation fee. Which they complained about and Uber refunded. I was more pissed that there was no contact with me before the refund was given than about the refund.

Uber did return the cancellation fee to me after I emailed them through the app with a serious rider concern. It pisses me off that I have to email through this app to get them to return my money for following their rules.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Against my better judgment, I went out driving last evening and picked up a couple of rides to the Braves game. Of course, both trapped me in traffic, but whatever, the fares were surging reasonably. Well, one of the shits complained to Uber, and Uber reduced a $26 fare down to $8!
> 
> Here's my email. Let's see what happens. Stupid, thieving ****s.
> 
> ...


More proof that Uber needs to be heavily regulated. It has happened to me twice now. The first time, they gave me my money back. The second time, they told me no and stopped responding. This company ranks up there as one of the most despicable, shady companies that ever has been created in America.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Finally, and I'll let it go. What is most disturbing about this whole incident is that they take our money hoping we won't notice, and many of us don't. When we do get around to noticing, too much time has passed, and we can't put together the details of the ride in order to make a proper defense.
> 
> Uber should set its system to notify us immediately if/when a fare is being adjusted so that we can respond while it's still fresh in memory. Of course, they _could_ do this, but they _won't_. An ethical company would behave this way. Uber is not an ethical company.


This is precisely the reason that I take detailed notes for every single fare I run. I use Google Keep as a note-taking app. It works like a charm and keep everything organized.

From the moment I receive a ride request, my car does not move until I've logged the exact time and pickup location. Anytime I send a text to the rider to confirm the pickup location, I log it. Anytime the rider calls or texts me, I log it. As soon as I arrive at the pickup location, log it. Final destination addresses that pax were dropped off at, log it. And most importantly, the final fare number, LOG IT!!!

Then when I receive my weekly pay statement, I go down the list and confirm every single ride I did and make sure I am being paid exactly what is owed to me.

Now, that's not to mean I keep track of every single conversation that takes place in the car with a customer, but say, if the rider has not put their destination address in the app, I log it. If the rider just can't seem to give me the exact address and would rather give me turn by turn directions, log it. Even on calls that end up being canceled for one reason or another and I am owed a cancellation fee, LOG EVERYTHING!! It has helped me win disputes several times.

Meanwhile, I've discussed this with other drivers I've met out on the road and they seem to think I'm crazy for doing this. They say "I don't have time for that." But then the next conversation is from a driver who complains that Uber docked one of his fares for inefficient route because a rider complained and he has no way to back it up.

<shrug>


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> This is precisely the reason that I take detailed notes for every single fare I run. I use Google Keep as a note-taking app. It works like a charm and keep everything organized.
> 
> From the moment I receive a ride request, my car does not move until I've logged the exact time and pickup location. Anytime I send a text to the rider to confirm the pickup location, I log it. Anytime the rider calls or texts me, I log it. As soon as I arrive at the pickup location, log it. Final destination addresses that pax were dropped off at, log it. And most importantly, the final fare number, LOG IT!!!
> 
> ...


By doing this, you know you'll never win the driver of the month. You have to let them, uber and riders, bust you deep in the ass. They have to be able to screw you out of money.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> This is precisely the reason that I take detailed notes for every single fare I run.





newsboy559 said:


> I keep track of every single conversation that takes place in the car with a customer, but say, if the rider has not put their destination address in the app, I log it. If the rider just can't seem to give me the exact address and would rather give me turn by turn directions, log it. Even on calls that end up being canceled for one reason or another and I am owed a cancellation fee, LOG EVERYTHING!! It has helped me win disputes several times.


These are precisely (some of) the reasons I don't drive anymore --

That reminds me I should ask them what they want me to do with this phone...I guess as soon as they send the postage I,ll send it back...if not,,oh well...more junk into the Hudson river


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberThere said:


> I worked at IBM, and we used to say it stood for Idiots Become Managers. Sounds like the typical assholes you see in that org, and I'm not sorry when these dicks lose their jobs.


^^^
Three cheers for Big Blue!!!


----------



## unpaidashley (Apr 24, 2015)

If yall are still having problems with uber paying properly. Please contact me


----------



## Telomostro (Dec 30, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Finally, and I'll let it go. What is most disturbing about this whole incident is that they take our money hoping we won't notice, and many of us don't. When we do get around to noticing, too much time has passed, and we can't put together the details of the ride in order to make a proper defense.
> 
> Uber should set its system to notify us immediately if/when a fare is being adjusted so that we can respond while it's still fresh in memory. Of course, they _could_ do this, but they _won't_. An ethical company would behave this way. Uber is not an ethical company.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/keep...om-your-account-w-o-notice.19739/#post-271989


----------



## aerozeuss (Feb 1, 2018)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-steals-money-from-drivers.237417/

Mine too Bro! My ass is burning by driving 16 hours a day. I think Uber owes every driver a $1000 for their forking app and their way of stealing money from their employees.

Oh sure, 
Already they pay very less for drivers and they charge more for customers (they say - peak time)
In the last 8 months, I have been charged several times the Fuel charges and If we call Uber customercare, the call goes to some AHole in Phillipines and they slam you with convincing words saying that "There are NOOOOO Charges made duplicate, Sir, Check your fuel cards page."

Today they charged me another $21.##. 
I slowly migrated to Lyft, its genuine, good pay and good service for the public too.
Fork you Uber!

- Just one another annoyed Uber Driver.



unpaidashley said:


> If yall are still having problems with uber paying properly. Please contact me


and what's your plan?

An airport trip costed $36.xx to the passenger and the driver gets $22.xx . what happened to the $14.xx , uber charges.
The passenger tipped $5 after seeing this.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They know they can get away with whatever they want.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Almost 3 year necro that might be a record .


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Watch your time as well as mileage.Ubers clock is off and they will skim a few minutes off a long ride.


----------

